# AES Off au Pascalou



## alèm (8 Novembre 2005)

vous faites quoi jeudi soir ?  :love: :love:


----------



## benjamin (8 Novembre 2005)

Je prends le TGV, pourquoi ?


----------



## lumai (8 Novembre 2005)

Jeudi ?
Je devrais passer dans la soirée au Lou...


----------



## AntoineD (8 Novembre 2005)

Hum tiens chiche pourquoi pas. Y'aura de la nouvelle tête ?


----------



## Foguenne (8 Novembre 2005)

Je ne désespère pas de pouvoir passer avant la fin de l'année. 
Ce jeudi, pas possible. 

:love:


----------



## ficelle (8 Novembre 2005)

difficile aussi pour moi, ce jeudi.... un autre date ? 

et puis faut aussi que je croise le mackie


----------



## Malow (8 Novembre 2005)

je sais pas encore...... mais ce serait sympa


----------



## alèm (8 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne désespère pas de pouvoir passer avant la fin de l'année.
> Ce jeudi, pas possible.
> 
> :love:



ah zuuuttt !!! :love:

tu sais qu'on doit se briefer maintenant qu'on est *Comodo* alors Marx Bar ou Lou Pascalou, à toi de me dire !


----------



## bengilli (9 Novembre 2005)

Je bosse :-/


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2005)




----------



## alèm (9 Novembre 2005)

ouaaaaaais, je sais ! 

_(session de rattrapage dimanche apreme mais jeudi reste valide ! )_


----------



## AntoineD (9 Novembre 2005)

Hum dimanche aprèm voilà c'est mieux parce que moi, jeudi, je serai sûrement en train de coller maladroitement des barytés sur du carton plume


----------



## bengilli (9 Novembre 2005)

dimanche ça marcherait pour moi (surtout qu'il y aura les super photographes à ce que je vois )

quelle heure ? apéro 19 h ?


----------



## AntoineD (9 Novembre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> dimanche ça marcherait pour moi (surtout qu'il y aura les super photographes à ce que je vois )
> 
> quelle heure ? apéro 19 h ?




Minimum. Moi je garantis rien, je suis à Besançon juste avant et je ne sais pas si je pourrais rentrer très tôt. 

Et pourquoi pas le lundi ? Y'a jamais rien, les lundis...   :rose:


----------



## alèm (9 Novembre 2005)

hey, ya des fonctionnaires dans la salle !!


----------



## lumai (9 Novembre 2005)

Bah devant la mobilisation générale, je propose à la quasi-unanimité des participants de repousser tout ça à une date où on sera plus de deux !


----------



## alèm (9 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah devant la mobilisation générale, je propose à la quasi-unanimité des participants de repousser tout ça à une date où on sera plus de deux !




dimanche déjà 


et plus ?


----------



## lumai (9 Novembre 2005)

Alors dimanche, ce sera sans moi... Je compte sur toi pour boire à ma santé !


----------



## alèm (9 Novembre 2005)

demain soir aussi alors ? (ça va finir par ressembler à du bizutage de Taho ! )


----------



## Tyler (9 Novembre 2005)

Demain soir...

Arg, je sais pas.

Faut voir, ça se décidera au dernier moment.

Dimanche par contre, c'est plus sûr.


----------



## AntoineD (9 Novembre 2005)

Moi c'est plutôt lundi


----------



## alèm (9 Novembre 2005)

Antoine : tu viens dimanche. quitte à ce que je vienne te chercher pour boire un café !


----------



## AntoineD (9 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Antoine : tu viens dimanche. quitte à ce que je vienne te chercher pour boire un café !



Bon, bon... on verra.


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Novembre 2005)

'

Bon ben pit'être, mais je sais pas...

'+


----------



## alèm (10 Novembre 2005)

sisi tu sais !


----------



## Malow (10 Novembre 2005)

N'oubliez pas de boire un coup à notre santé.......webo et moi aurons 30 ans dimanche !!!


----------



## alèm (10 Novembre 2005)

'tain, z'êtes jeunes !! 

au fait Malow chérie :love: , tu la vends combien ta ouature ?


----------



## Malow (11 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, z'êtes jeunes !!
> 
> au fait Malow chérie :love: , tu la vends combien ta ouature ?



"Malow chérie", j'aime beaucoup.....pour toi, je te fais un prix  

Si tu veux des photos, je te les envoie


----------



## alèm (11 Novembre 2005)

ah vi, je veux bien. et merci pour le prix ma belle ! :love:   (bisous jahrom ! :love: )

(ouille, en fait, ya une mini-AES hier soir et j'ai bu pour trois... encore merci gognol mais la musique était trop forte et j'ai loupé "bagatelle" mon morceau préféré de Domini... euh Yann Tiersen...  )


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Novembre 2005)

Je serai bien passé mais j'ai ma fille avec moi...


----------



## Balooners (11 Novembre 2005)

Merde, j'avais pas vu ce fil ... j'ai loupé la soirée ...
:mouais:  :modo: Putain ...:sleep: La prochaine fois, faisez des MP les Gens ...


----------



## alèm (12 Novembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Merde, j'avais pas vu ce fil ... j'ai loupé la soirée ...
> :mouais:  :modo: Putain ...:sleep: La prochaine fois, faisez des MP les Gens ...




MP pour Balooners : T'as rencart dimanche aprème si t'es là !! même adresse que d'hab', mêmes conditions !


----------



## Balooners (12 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> MP pour Balooners : T'as rencart dimanche aprème si t'es là !! même adresse que d'hab', mêmes conditions !



Au Lou ?

Ben Ouais que je suis là !


----------



## alèm (12 Novembre 2005)

c'est bien les MP quand même !!


----------



## Balooners (12 Novembre 2005)

L'avantage c'est que c'est Top private


----------



## alèm (12 Novembre 2005)

c'est ça qu'est bien !


----------



## Balooners (12 Novembre 2005)

Bon on passe quand du coté Déviation ? Goooooooolf ...!!


----------



## Balooners (13 Novembre 2005)

Euh Alèm, c'est vers quelle heure demain ?


----------



## alèm (13 Novembre 2005)

aujourd'hui, tu veux dire....


----------



## alèm (13 Novembre 2005)

ch'sais po. je sens que je ne vais pas supporter ma blonde de colocataire longtemps aujourd'hui... donc j'y serais sûrement vers 15H-16H... ça dépend aussi de la météo : savoir si je sors aussi mes boitiers ou pas


----------



## teo (13 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ch'sais po. je sens que je ne vais pas supporter ma blonde de colocataire longtemps aujourd'hui... donc j'y serais sûrement vers 15H-16H... ça dépend aussi de la météo : savoir si je sors aussi mes boitiers ou pas




c'est qu'il faut les aérer ces petits boitiers, sinon ça rouille ? 

Bonnne aprèm, à Avignon ça se passe aussi super bien :love:





_teo, wifi addicted_


----------



## alèm (13 Novembre 2005)

bon, je surfe du salon. encore 45Mn de scans pis aprèèyyuèyèès quand j'en aurais vraiment marre, je file au pascalou !!

bises aux avignonnais !! :love:


----------



## Balooners (13 Novembre 2005)

Ben moi, je file sous la douche puis direction le Lou 

Je pense y être vers 16h15


----------



## alèm (13 Novembre 2005)

ah, faut que je m'habille alors ?!!


----------



## l'Ahesse (13 Novembre 2005)

Il serait temps, tu fais rien qu'à passer tes dimanche en slip devant le titanium.


----------



## macelene (13 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah, faut que je m'habille alors ?!!





:love: from sur le pont on y danse...   



Nannnnnnnnnnnnnn...... reste nu comme un ver.......    :rateau:


----------



## AntoineD (13 Novembre 2005)

bon ben j'ai manifestement loupé tout ça je viens de rentrer dans la capitale 

...j'y serai la prochaine fois


----------



## ficelle (13 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> bon ben j'ai manifestement loupé tout ça je viens de rentrer dans la capitale
> 
> ...j'y serai la prochaine fois




si tu te dépêches, tu dois encore pouvoir trouver Rémi et Maousse en train de s'arsouiller au comptoir du pascalou 

personnellement, j'avais épuisé mon stock d'insanités, et j'ai préféré partir !


----------



## alèm (14 Novembre 2005)

ayé fini, j'suis rentré et maousse il est sur la voie du retour ! 



			
				l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Il serait temps, tu fais rien qu'à passer tes dimanche en slip devant le titanium.



comment tu sais ça toi !!


----------



## teo (14 Novembre 2005)

vous avez fait long...


Pas trop excité par tout ce thé à la menthe ??


----------



## bengilli (14 Novembre 2005)

j'ai bien reçu ton texto alem 

j'ai pas pu passer finalement, une bouffe boulot avec peut-être de futurs partenaires de concerts au fin fond du 91 ...


----------



## alèm (15 Novembre 2005)

bon, si c'est comme ça, je vais me coucher !


----------



## Le Gognol (15 Novembre 2005)

'

Ben 'apapu !

'+


----------



## teo (15 Novembre 2005)

Comptez moi pour la prochaine


I'm back!


_(j'me sentais bien pourtant dans le sud mais...)_


----------



## mado (15 Novembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _(j'me sentais bien pourtant dans le sud mais...)_




Trop court.


Mais bon, j'ai noté une bonne adresse quelque part.. où on va pouvoir déguster des sushis bientôt non ?


----------



## alèm (16 Novembre 2005)

j'ai un bon plan de brochettes du côté de la Rue Sainte-Anne sinon...


----------



## AntoineD (16 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un bon plan de brochettes du côté de la Rue Sainte-Anne sinon...



rue sainte anne ? près de l'hosto éponyme ? Mais des brochettes en novembre... je sais pas. là.


----------



## mado (16 Novembre 2005)

Tout est question de latitude  les terrasses sont pleines ici, on cherche juste un peu d'ombre..


----------



## lumai (16 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un bon plan de brochettes du côté de la Rue Sainte-Anne sinon...


Ha oui ???? Tu le vois pour quand ce plan ?


----------



## AntoineD (16 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ha oui ???? Tu le vois pour quand ce plan ?



On devrait faire ça au "Donjon", pour changer un peu 

C'est trop bon enfant, les AES...


----------



## alèm (16 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ha oui ???? Tu le vois pour quand ce plan ?




Nat repart la semaine prochaine, vous me laissez en profiter ?!!


----------



## ficelle (16 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Nat repart la semaine prochaine, vous me laissez en profiter ?!!




Nat, ou le principe de la translation d'adresse

t'es pas routable, toi ?


----------



## alèm (16 Novembre 2005)

nan... d'ailleurs, je suis dérouté ici ce soir mais je devrais subir un nouveau routage dès demain matin !! 

c'est un routage hardware !


----------



## teo (17 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> rue sainte anne ? près de l'hosto éponyme ? Mais des brochettes en novembre... je sais pas. là.






			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ha oui ???? Tu le vois pour quand ce plan ?






			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> On devrait faire ça au "Donjon", pour changer un peu
> 
> C'est trop bon enfant, les AES...



Je sais pas pourquoi, mais quand j'entend plan + Donjon, je pense pas du tout à bouffe 

Pour les brochettes, c'est pas les merguez et BBQ terrasse, je soupçonne Alèm de parler brochettes de boeuf au fromage façon tokyoïtte-rue st Anne au comptoir  yz'ont des soupes bizarres aussi dans le coin 
Je préfère les sashimis ou les sushis mais avec une Asahi, je suis partant pour miam miam


Mado: le _sushi bar_ est pas encore ouvert, mais t'auras le pass pour l'open bar dès qu'il ouvre


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2005)

quoi, un plan brochette!?

rue saint anne, c'est des brochettes japonaises façon arakiri


----------



## alèm (17 Novembre 2005)

bn, ça sent le plan "Yasube" Rue Ste Anne fin de semaine prochaine !!


----------



## mado (17 Novembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas pourquoi, mais quand j'entend plan + Donjon, je pense pas du tout à bouffe


 
Moi non plus !  




			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Mado: le _sushi bar_ est pas encore ouvert, mais t'auras le pass pour l'open bar dès qu'il ouvre


 
:love:


----------



## AntoineD (17 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus !
> 
> :love:




Tant mieux   Va falloir l'organiser par mp celle-là...  :love:


----------



## alèm (17 Novembre 2005)

tant mieux : les Mps ça nous connait Balooners et moi ! 

MP pour Baloo : t'es partant pour un sushi bar la semaine prochaine avec lumaï ?!!


----------



## AntoineD (17 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tant mieux : les Mps ça nous connait Balooners et moi !
> 
> MP pour Baloo : t'es partant pour un sushi bar la semaine prochaine avec lumaï ?!!



Tiens j'ai jamais goûté de sushis, moi.


----------



## mado (17 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Tant mieux   Va falloir l'organiser par mp celle-là...  :love:



Détournement scandaleux de propos


----------



## AntoineD (18 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Détournement scandaleux de propos


Scandal ? oui, un peu.


----------



## Grug2 (21 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tant mieux : les Mps ça nous connait Balooners et moi !
> 
> MP pour Baloo : t'es partant pour un sushi bar la semaine prochaine avec lumaï ?!!


----------



## alèm (21 Novembre 2005)

MP pour Grug (et ses clones...) : ça te tente un yakitori cette semaine du côté d'Opéra ?


----------



## ficelle (1 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> MP pour Grug (et ses clones...) : ça te tente un yakitori cette semaine du côté d'Opéra ?



tu parles surement d'Opéra Bastille ? 

à ce soir peut etre...


----------



## alèm (1 Décembre 2005)

tu as reçu le sms donc...


----------

